
Hide Firefox - bitcoindev
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/48218471/how-to-run-firefox-without-a-window
======
floatingatoll
For what purpose specifically (not theoretically) do you find this
interesting?

Your username is “bitcoindev”, so I assume you’re trying to find a way to
secretly wrap malware around Firefox in order to mine coins using headless
mode while the user blames Firefox for being slow.

Duly reported to our security folks, but it’s comforting to see that we
already prohibit this.

